# Elite



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Sure i sell them and hunt with one, what do you want to know? They are very smooth, above average speed and very quiet!


----------



## FlCracker13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Super nice bow. Great backwall, good speed and a huge brace height. I have owned alot of bow and the Z28 is the best to date and the best thing is their are alot of good deals on them since the 2011's are coming out and people are looking to upgrade.


----------

